# Any Ornithologists around here?



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

Just wondering what kind of birds are nesting in a field of tall grasses and wild carrot.
I need to get this field mowed and plowed as soon as i can so thought i would check to see when chicks have left the nests. Can't tell you much about what they look like because they fly away before i get close enough.. would i be right to assume chicks could be there for at least a few more weeks?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Do they make a sound like ki-ki-ki? When flying do they have sort of sharp pointed wings?


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

I couldn't tell you for sure because when i noticed them there was a mower and a weedeater working in the background. I will probably head back there tomorrow or wednesday so thank you for giving me something to pay attention to, hopefully i'll get some more details to help id them


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

Around me, it could be turkey, ring neck pheasant and dove. Possibly others that I've not seen or heard.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

We get killdeer around here that nest in the grass, and they're very protective of their nests. I'm not sure how far they range, though.


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

Oh sorry katy, the size i do know(roughly), maybe as small as finch.. i really don't know birds that well!


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Not a Kildeer if finch sized.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

What makes you think they are nesting rather than just feeding?


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

I didn't have time to investigate but the owner of the property told me they were nesting.. really wish i had got the chance to cut it weeks ago since all the wild carrot is going to seed


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

Numerous sparrow species nest on the ground. Problem is they raise multiple cutches year. It doesn't matter when you cut there will be babies on the ground.


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

oh dear lol.. well i won't be mentioning that to the property owner.. He usually waits till September to cut it, that could be why the wild carrot has spread so badly on his land.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

In the tall grass down by the road I had to wait for a pair of red-winged blackbirds to raise their young and move on before I brush-hogged the area. The bird is black in color except for a splash of red on their shoulder, maybe 7-9 inches long, and protective of the nest. Their whole process of egg laying to the young leaving the nest only took about 30 days so it didn't delay me as much as the weather did.....:grit:


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Did you find the redwinged blackbird nest?

I've found them built out of cattails and they are really neat. They must make them out of tall grass stems too.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Sorry for the delay in answering...
Yea, found the nest, saw the eggs, and got dive-bombed by the pair of expective parents.......  
Then left them alone cause of it being in the tall grass I didn't want to leave a pathway for other critters to find it also. 
Think though the best nest I've found is a humming birds nest - not that it was special or anything just the size of it amazed me... tiny tiny tiny......


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

I went yesterday and couldn't see any birds even flying out of the field. The Wild carrot is about 5-6 feet high now so i didn't bother trying to walk though it lol.. I'm guessing if i only mow by the end of the month i should be ok since the robins are almost done their second round of laying... will be back soon so maybe i will get luckier and see some birds.. Thanks for all the help anyway!


----------

